# Compatibilité d'Office 2 HD ?



## YellowGirlAlex (23 Août 2012)

Bonsoir, je possède un IPas et un pc tournant sous Windows 7. Je crée des documents sur excel et souhaiterais pouvoir les étudier sur mon IPad mais avant d'investir dans une app à 5 j'aurais voulu avoir quelques avis...
Alors qu'en pensez vous ?
D'avance merci


----------



## hogs (23 Août 2012)

tout dépend si tu veux les afficher seulement ou également avoir la possibilité de les modifier ...


----------



## Gwen (24 Août 2012)

Vue le logo tout moche, je dirais  "à fuir".

Pourquoi ne pas passer par Numbers ?


----------

